# 1040 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Just about ready to send in my daughters tax forms.All I am sending is the 1040/2555ez and Schedule B.They don't have a w-2 saying what they earned over here.Is there something I have to send with these forms showing what they earned,do I have to make a w-2,or just send in the 3 forms.

Thanks 

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope - if there is no W-2 form, you don't send one. The only real value to the W-2 is that the government already has a copy and they match it up. For overseas salary, they don't get a W-2 so they have to take your word for it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks,

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> Nope - if there is no W-2 form, you don't send one. The only real value to the W-2 is that the government already has a copy and they match it up. For overseas salary, they don't get a W-2 so they have to take your word for it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

